# hey john you don't got this



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

just think of the stuff you could with that


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Now if simple_john could chrome a FEL to go with his hubcaps, that would be something! :smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Now if simple_john could chrome a FEL to go with his hubcaps, that would be something! :smoking: *


Now your talking how bout it sj:winky:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's a Simplicity and I bet SJ would give up one for a loader.:furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *It's a Simplicity and I bet SJ would give up one for a loader.:furious: *


hay john if you want to make a loader for your lawn tractor this site has plans or blue prints http://www.p.f.engineering.50megs.com/photo5.html


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i cant make out from the pic. im guessing its a legacy.. The next model up from the prestige..
and, oh yeah!!! a chrome bucket would be nice and shiny..

:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey John, found this site www.ssbtractor.com Go to it and go to massey lawn and garden tractors. Veeery interesting


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Hey John, found this site www.ssbtractor.com Go to it and go to massey lawn and garden tractors. Veeery interesting *


can't find it posted a link


----------

